# Fbi - Pcc on A4 Paper?



## coolsnake (Nov 12, 2011)

Hi,
I just wanted to check if people who have submitted for Police Clearance Certificate of USA, have submitted the http://fbi-fingerprinting.com/standard-fingerprint-form-fd-258.pdf application form on a card or took a print out of the same on a normal A4 paper? Would a finger printing done on an A4 sized paper be accepted by FBI? Any ideas?

Sorry if my question sounds silly or if its been asked before but I am not sure how to get the application in a card format here.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## mikai (Feb 1, 2012)

Hi coolsnake, we did ours in a letter size (8x11.5) cardstock. We sent 3 copies just to be sure. You can also check this link for more information from other forum member's experiences:
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...a/76939-usa-police-clearance-certificate.html


----------



## coolsnake (Nov 12, 2011)

mikai said:


> Hi coolsnake, we did ours in a letter size (8x11.5) cardstock. We sent 3 copies just to be sure. You can also check this link for more information from other forum member's experiences:
> http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...a/76939-usa-police-clearance-certificate.html



Thanks Mikai. I will check for the card stock then.


----------

